# RFS Saves



## FM William Burns (Jun 12, 2012)

Here is one in a house that the governing body of the organization does not support. We even donate all the materials and labor. We did our first house three years ago.  Thankfully, the national organization allows the local chapers to decide what is good for their projects:

http://www.starnewsonline.com/article/20120610/ARTICLES/120619991/1177?Title=Firefighters-work-to-install-sprinklers-in-Habitat-homes

*EDIT:* Wow Karma is something else since this is so closely related to *Cda's posting in the other thread about FF's volunteering.* The same department's jurisdiction.


----------



## mjesse (Jun 12, 2012)

I find this a much more effective means of spreading the RFS proponents message than the usual mantra.

Keep this up, and you might gain some new fans.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks!  That's why I stay out of the banter and firefighter bashing.  I wanted to have a place to post the saves since I agree that this is how supporters should address the issue regardless of what side of the fence one sits.  Can't argue a factual occurance.


----------

